# New iPad Problems



## Kadee (Jan 10, 2016)

I recently bought myself a new iPad Air 2 64 g only because my iPad Air 32 was full .
Im having trouble transferring apps from one to the other ..I phoned Apple customer service who I've always found to be good and the came up with I don't know why the apps are transferring over but only as anew app.
without counting my apps that's more than 60 apps to update 
Hubby backed all the apps to his laptop, fine then they are suppose to be easy to transfer from his LT to my new iPad ...anyone have any ideas ??


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2016)

Kadee, hope this helps. The wife recently got the Air 2, and everything transferred just fine.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2016)

And now, the rest of the story.....


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 10, 2016)

That sounds like what my daughter did with mine, too. She backed up the iPad unto the Dell, and then transferred everything. It seems like that if you just sign into your Apple account with the new iPad,  then you can go to the App Store and the purchased apps, and download them.  I remember it took a while for mine to download, too. 
The store where you bought the new one should also be able to help you transfer the apps if just logging in with the new iPad does not work. Just take both iPads to the store and ask them to transfer them for you.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 10, 2016)

Thank you everyone  I Iive in a country town,The only apple store we have is in Adelaide 2 hours drive from me but we are going down to the city on Thursday and intend going into Apple to try to sort it out


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 14, 2016)

I have an iPad but for some reason find them hard to use!


----------

